# DIY Pools and background (pics)



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is some bad pics 
The pools (this is with the smaller version):








(Mind the books, thats the only way to hold it up )








The Styrofoam background before hand (This will rest on the sand)








Now: 








(There will be more background, I have only done this third)

















Well it is box part is 19 x 13 x 18cm of the salt water. the fresh water is 19 x 32 x 18. then the ramp is this (divided by 2 though) for the salt water part 9 x 5 x 9. the fresh water one is 9 x 16 x 9. They mostly going to be empty, besides a few rocks and sub. 
The type of plants I'm going for is a java moss (My crabs don't have ill side affects from it so it is OK), duck weed and maybe a banana plant... I am going to add shrimp, maybe a few guppy/bristle nose fry from my other tank, but the bristle nose will go back into my other tank  So it isn't going to stay in there long term. And of course snails, What would be the point of having land snails if there is no aquatic snails?  All of these will be fresh water, I so far haven't kept SW critters. But I have kept pico fresh water tank, so I am use to having small tanks.
I am going to use a pump for a water fall for the fresh water pool, the salt water one might have a filter, or it may just be a air stone.
Also, I can't have med sized pools, I love to, but I don't think my day would like me to cut a new plexi glass glass...


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is the background. got to still do some touch ups tomorrow. But so happy that the tank is going up (beside finding a dead crab in the tank)
Here was the base before








Now :greenyay:








a lil hidey hole :-D








another one (more of a tunnel with a hidey hole in it) :bluelaugh:
















A extra place (there is a hole in the second level, will place cholla in here, up to the second level)








Before (second & third level)








the second level (see the hole :-D)








third (this need a major touch up)








and to hold up the levels (the thing at the bottom is a PVC pipe)








And with the pools, they leaked. So i took them out and doing them again


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

What did you paint the foam with? I'm about to do something similiar with great stuff spray foam, sealed with plasti-dip.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Nope, just pasted cement on top of the foam. The rocky look is due to useing a really old and opened bag of cement - but you could just mix rocks in... 
Also, this is going in my hermit crab tank, so I dont know if the foam is safe under water - is it?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I've heard of spray foam being safe, but I'm painting mine with Krylon Fusion, then sealing with thinned Plasti-dip.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

OK, finished the background... Now letting it dry! 
Get pics of it when all dry!


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

We can't wait that long! Ill post mine if you post yours...


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Finished :-D all dry!
I need to do the silicone then I post pics of the pools and the background - ok? :lol:


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Mine's not nearly as intricate, and it's not quite done.. But here's a peek.

Here's what it's based on:









It's getting one more coat of sealant tinted black, so it'll end up being a little darker.

The weird "ropes" on the bottom will seperate different types of substrate- sand in the front, and gravel and rocks in the back.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, yours looks great! I love it - better than mine


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

It was easy 

Just a tube of silicone ($6), great stuff foam ($5), Spray paint ($4), and Plasti-dip Smoke (not done yet, but $6. Will smooth and darken it, along with sealing it)


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

*Pools now doneish...*

OK, done the pools! 








Top view - fresh water is bigger as I found the crabs prefer to wade in freshwater








Salt water test - half done 








Pebbles I am going to glue on. 
The first one is the "most common pebble" in the pools. This gravel will raise the pH and gH of the tank - funny how it was the cheapest of the non-artificial black gravel.. only $2.99 per kg. But its very dusty!  
Second one will be my decorative gravel, this will be streaks in the water - like a tiger :-:-D . This is from a fish tank, so it has good bacteria. I will also be getting java moss from my tank too. plus some algae - if I can get it... 
Then the last one will be used as the sand stopper pebbles as I am thinking of running filters (or filter) in the tank(s)...


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I like those gravels... Where did you get them?


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

at the LFS - well first one is, other is from my fish tank, pebbles were lying around the house :-D


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is the Pools ramp thingies...
They made out of screens (like you find on doors) except they are the plastic one.
Salt water... (gotta do touch ups)








Fresh water (half done :-D)








And yes, I ran out of silicone :-D


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I use plasti-dip instead of silicone on everything except glass. it comes in several colors (although I only use clear and black) and is easier to apply with a brush. I thin it with a little naphtha first.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Finished the tank! :lol: Got a tonne of photos!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

share!!!!!


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Can you wait until tomorrow? (aussie time?) :lol:


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

OK heres is some pics of the tank (I kinda rushed these, normally I put them of photobucket) :lol:
Click here to see the tank!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

That is so cool!


----------

